# Setting up of Home Theater System



## sa799 (Jan 18, 2018)

Hello there...

I am new to this forum and trying to set up my Home Theatre, and would like some feedback on the surround system that I need.

To provide a clear scenario I have got a Yamaha HTR-5069 receiver and I am planning to get 2 In-ceiling speakers to cater for Dolby Atmos.
What I am confused about is the 5.1 surround speakers I can use for the best results. I have got a Sony BDVE980W Blu-ray system or a Yamaha NS-P280 speaker set, which is a available for free via relatives. Or do I go for a newer Denon SYS-2020 5.1 speaker system available for $350.

Which one would work well with the receiver I have?

Any feedback would be appreciated.:grin2::grin2:


----------



## theJman (Mar 3, 2012)

Welcome to HTS.

From what I can tell you have a very solid receiver, so it seems you have a good base to work from. The speaker systems you're considering are quite a few steps below the receiver however, and that's likely to be an issue. Audio falls into the 'weakest link in the chain' phenomenon, so taking a good receiver and coupling it to not so good speakers/subwoofer and the sound quality is likely to suffer. What size room (HWD) are you working with, and is it open to other areas or sealed? Those are factors to consider when sizing your speakers and subwoofer.


----------



## sa799 (Jan 18, 2018)

Thanks for the feedback...
The room is a closed one, around 6 x 4 Meter size.


----------



## theJman (Mar 3, 2012)

We need all 3 dimensions (HWD) in order to calculate cubic volume, which is what everything will be based upon. However, assuming height is equivalent to what we have here in the US it's probably about 2.5 meters for you. That means the room is roughly 1750 ft^3, which is not considered very large. When you consider the room size and the fact it's sealed you can get away with a moderate set of speakers and subwoofer, but probably not the size of the ones you're considering.

In this case, physics is the enemy. The drivers in the subwoofer and those speakers are very small, meaning they aren't well suited for HT usage. Voices will sound thin and weak, special effects will have no dynamic range, what little bass there is will likely be anemic and underwhelming. Basically not a real enjoyable experience, especially for someone who has a nice receiver driving everything.


----------



## sa799 (Jan 18, 2018)

What specs do i need to look at to select a matching set of speakers for the room?...Any info would be appreciated.


----------



## theJman (Mar 3, 2012)

There's no standard answer to your question I'm afraid. You might have a large budget and like to play things at an elevated volume level, or you could have a smaller budget and barely turn the volume up at all. Like finances, your own proclivities dictate choices. And then there's esthetics, but we won't go there as that will differ from person to person.

One thing to avoid are subwoofers with a driver smaller than 25cm (10 inches). The two mentioned above use 16cm (6.5") drivers, but those aren't actually subwoofers as they're physically unable to play deep notes. Same with the speakers; it seems both of those systems use a single driver in the 6-8cm range (2.5"-3"). That's half the size of a typical midrange driver, yet that tiny speaker is expected to be a tweeter and midrange. That won't work.

Since your space is not large you should consider bookshelf speakers with a separate tweeter and midrange, with the latter being no smaller than 12-13cm (4.5"-5"). If you don't listen too loud a sealed design would probably work fine.


----------



## Ella29 (Jan 22, 2018)

The first question is whether you need a wireless signal transmission? It can increase your sound up to 7.1.This is the best option when I need to couple devices installed at a distance and it is inconvenient to use cables. For me, this is very important, as I am a radio broadcaster and should always keep abreast of the news. Think about the pros: these devices support the work on android and IOS, Windows 10, MAC laptop and any HDMI enabled device. It can be used for gaming, watching movies, transmitting video, and much more. This system will blow off your roof with the surround sound. That is, when you are engaged in all this stuff, pay attention to this device, and as you said in the comments of your Sony is very good. Maybe here you will find something useful.


----------

